# How is Everyone's Investments Doing?



## Lon (Nov 3, 2016)

My Portfolio of Funds/Stock etc. has been less than exciting all through this year. No big gains or loses, just hanging in there.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 3, 2016)

Same here. But I'm afraid that could change next week with the election, depending on who wins.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 3, 2016)

Sideways for weeks/months.  Between these elections, and the uncertainty continually coming from the Fed, I have been tempted to move into cash.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 3, 2016)

up about 4.50% ytd .. tuesday will be the day for the question   lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 3, 2016)

It feels like a bad year but at the end of September I was up 6.00% YTD.

That is very good considering I keep about 25% in cash at around 0.00%, LOL!!!


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 3, 2016)

portfolio's like the permanent portfolio use 25% cash and are up more than that to date so it it isn't uncommon because bonds and gold did very well


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 3, 2016)

mathjak107 said:


> portfolio's like the permanent portfolio use 25% cash and are up more than that to date so it it isn't uncommon because bonds and gold did very well



Ok, so I"m not doing very well, I'll suffer with 6%.


----------



## mathjak107 (Nov 4, 2016)

6% is just fine , my point is heavy cash positions are irrelevant if the rest of the portfolio has enough volatility to do the job


----------



## Knight (Nov 4, 2016)

Investments doing well. Having sold some to boost the cash position for MRD payments leaves us with more than enough to live on and enjoy life. The key was adjusting our "needs" to be able to buy our "wants". Having traditional & self directed IRA's with a cash position makes it possible to minamize federal taxes. We don't get away from paying. I don't expect the election to affect our portfolios at all.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 4, 2016)

Over the past couple of years, have gone extremely conservative.  Probably missed out on some excellent gains in the stock market but just couldn't risk a sudden downturn.  Have had some good luck, though.  ESOP saw 15% this year.  That really helped when I have/had a lot of company stock.  Due to age and time with the firm, was able to move a large portion of the ESOP funds to a self-directed account.  The firm's 2016 is horrendous with many layoffs.  So, put what we pulled out into an account that guarantees 4.5% and has been doing even better.  
We have, over the past couple of years, moved most of our funds into guaranteed accounts.  If we leave them long-term... 7 to 10 years... we are guaranteed upwards of 8%.  And, still working and having other investments in addition to social security, don't see needing to touch the long-term accounts.  
Turned 70 yesterday.  So, in the Spring will have to begin taking the minimum withdraw from a number of IRA accounts.  Will fully retire approximately February 1st so don't see any issues at this time.

If I had anything in stocks, I would really worry due to the closeness of the election.  Global markets are really nervous that Trump will get elected.  Glad most of ours isn't dependent on markets.


----------



## Myquest55 (Nov 4, 2016)

We have made some gains - nothing spectacular but still growing.  We finally found a new Prudential agent/Rep in our area that was willing to take charge of what we already have invested with them. (I got the feeling, from the other guys, that we didn't have enough money to bother with)  He advised us that the market will continue to ebb and flow no matter who is elected so we shouldn't panic.  

At 60 and 61 years, we still have some time to recover.   I made sure to thank him for taking so much time with us and listening to us and that I know it isn't a lot of money but it is everything to us!  He (is young) and said he understood and that we have to protect what we have and continue to plan ahead.  I like this guy!


----------



## ernie67 (Nov 10, 2016)

Our portfolio has been chugging along, nothing spectacular but acceptable considering what the Dow has been doing until the last 2 days. New record for the Dow and we took a hit both days. Wrong sectors to be in during the Trump rally I guess.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Nov 10, 2016)

7.8% ytd. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 11, 2016)

In our portfolio most of them are hanging in.  But one is them is going down consistently, but we are afraid to change it now,not knowing what this elections will bring.


----------



## jnos (Nov 11, 2016)

I heard Private Prison stocks skyrocketed after election of Trump! Sadly, it's not surprising.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 16, 2016)

I learned my lesson. I'm a self taught investor. The investments I chose myself are doing fairly well, some up double digits, one up triple digits. The stock that a bunch of analysts made such a big deal about last year...buy, buy, buy is doing terrible. One other time I paid attention to investment professionals about a "hot" mutual fund reviewed in the main financial publications and got burned. Never again! Good thing I tread lightly with private stock. Most of my portfolio is made of mutual funds and ETFs.


----------

